# Corid Milk Withdraw



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know offhand the withdraw time for Corrid administered as outlined in 101? The heavy does 5 days in a row. Thanks :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Corrid Milk Withdraw*

all I have found is the following:

Withdraw 24 hours before slaughter. A withdrawal period has not been established for this product in pre-ruminating calves. Do not use in calves to be processed for veal.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Corrid Milk Withdraw*

How about milk withdrawal times for the sulfas? (Just out of curiosity...)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Corrid Milk Withdraw*

It doesn't say anymore that what I printed above I haven't a clue as to sulfa's and have never had to use it in an adult.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Corrid Milk Withdraw*

If there is any type of milk withdrawal it is usually in goatkeeping 101 in the saanendoah drug info. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks! Found this in Antibiotics~Saanendoah:

ALBON & Di-METHOX 40% injectable 
Extra label in goats 
Sulfadimethoxine 400mg/mL [40%] 
Sulfonamides (sulfa drugs): 
Broad spectrum, but high resistance has developed, 
and there is a high incidence of allergic reactions. 
DOSE rate - initial dose - 25 milligrams per pound of body weight followed by 12.5 milligrams per pound of body weight every 24 hours = 1mL (IV or SQ (SC) only) per 16 pounds for initial dose, then reduce by 1/2 for 2-5 days. 
WITHDRAWAL : 
MEAT 7 days. 
MILK : 60 hours (5 milkings) . 
BACTERIOSTATIC 
Drug Family: Folic Acid Inhibitors 
Broad spectrum, Coccidiostat. 
Respiratory, genitourinary tract, enteric, and soft tissue infections caused by Streptococci, Staphylococci, Escherichia, Salmonella, Klebsiella, Proteus, or Shigella organisms sensitive to sulfadimethoxine. 
Albon products: 
Albon ® Tablets 
Agribon 12.5% Drinking Water Solution 
Agribon Boluses - 15.0 
Agribon Boluses - 2.5, 5.0, 15.0, 5.0 
Agribon Injection 40% 
Albon Oral Suspension 5% 
Agribon Soluble Powder 
Albon ® S.R. (Sustained Release) 
top

Only question w/this is, the dosage is the step down days 2 thru 5 dose. Would milk w/drawal be higher if you didn't step down?

I have yet to find withdrawal times for Corid. Amazing what I can find if I'll just read a bit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

DOSE rate - initial dose - 25 milligrams per pound of body weight followed by 12.5 milligrams per pound of body weight every 24 hours = 1mL (IV or SQ (SC) only) per 16 pounds for initial dose, then reduce by 1/2 for 2-5 days. 
............................

with her posting the dose rate like this, yes I would think it has to do with the total MG/KG given during that 5 days. Vicki


----------

